

Write Well, Blog Better - Jd
http://betterexplained.com/articles/build-a-site-you-and-your-readers-will-love/

======
bootload
_"... "You see, most blokes will be playing at 10. You're on 10, all the way
up, all the way up...Where can you go from there? Nowhere. What we do, is if
we need that extra push over the cliff...Eleven. One louder. ... these go to
11 ..."_ ~ <http://www.spinaltapfan.com/atozed/TAP00160.HTM>

Kalid from instacalc wrote this ~ <http://instacalc.com> the articles a bit
lame but the idea on the site is vg, and is well worth reading through. But
writing about _"writing blogs"_ is like _"writing about playing guitars"_.

Don't analyse, do.

